
Intellij Idea 2019.2 Released: Java 13 Preview Features, Profiling Tools - javinpaul
https://www.jetbrains.com/idea/whatsnew/#v2019-2
======
noir_lord
It's a good release, the Vue stuff has been particularly good, I ran the RC
just for that.

They make a hell of a product.

